# VLAN's using CR200ing



## itztalha (Jul 19, 2019)

Dear Support,

I am using CR200ing firewall. On port C i have LAN segment 192.168.8.1/21 i.e 192.168.8.1 255.255.248.0 and every thing is running in this LAN segment. Now the requirement is do departmental VLAN's. How can i accomplish this task? Need your help guys. Hope to have reply's soon.


----------

